

Laffer Curve - shubhamjain
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laffer_curve

======
snw
Recently there was a very intersting interview with Arthur Laffer.

Watchable online:
[http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/headtohead/2014/11/shoul...](http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/headtohead/2014/11/should-
poor-pay-rich-2014111612453777162.html)

